# I need messenger appx



## Aries Prine (Oct 18, 2016)

I need file appx messenger can install directly on your device windows 10 mobile. 
Thanks!


----------



## djtonka (Oct 18, 2016)

try one from the Store


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 18, 2016)

djtonka said:


> try one from the Store

Click to collapse



I need appx messenger version now of Facebook inc on windows 10 mobile


----------



## marianodelfino (Mar 24, 2017)

Aries Prine said:


> I need appx messenger version now of Facebook inc on windows 10 mobile

Click to collapse



Done, check the attachments(You will have 2, Facebook messenger is the old messenger app and Messenger is the Facebook inc new Messenger Beta)


----------

